# winch mount



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

just got a new promark 3500 but not a winch mount it was a gift do i need to get a mount or can i make one or does it matter what mount i get if i cant make one:thinking:


----------



## D_Man09750 (Aug 18, 2010)

i made one out of 1/8" steel i had layin around at the shop... originally i thought it'd be way too thin and wouldnt work, but i've since pulled many other quads same size as mine (09 BF750) out of some deep mud and even picked the front end of my bike off the ground with the winch tryin to break a limb off (haha) ... 

if you got the resources just make one, only took me about an hour or so.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

so I meed to just make a plate to.bolt it to and a place for my roller


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I have an extra winch mount that that was for my Viper max winch that I will sell if your interested.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

i would say get the mount from your nearest dealer, that way it is exactly what u need for your wheeler model, i just got a winch as a gift this year also, the mount for my foreman was like 95 bucks tax included, but what makes it worth that is the fact that it included extensive instructions, pictures included, on how to mount the winch itself, the proper position of the relay and last but not least, how and where to splice into the ignition.


----------



## D_Man09750 (Aug 18, 2010)

joemel said:


> so I meed to just make a plate to.bolt it to and a place for my roller


thats all i did... and put my roller on it with gussets on the roller head to hold it in place... 

make your plate with as many mounting tabs-to-factory frame mounting spots as possible.. i.e: to where the front cage mounts to the main frame in the lower front


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

You can make it fit. Most winches usually come with a universal mount plate so pretty much ALL the winch plates will probably fit your winch. Or just buy the winch mount kit that will fit yer atv. I'd just buy the right one if it were me.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah I thats what ima do its just 10 days out


----------

